# Shutters? Defrost? Hesitation?



## tstolze (Jun 18, 2011)

About to make my first service appointment for a couple issues and thought I would bounce them off the group. The car is a 2011 Eco manual, it has ~2600 miles and I am very happy so far, especially the gas mileage. I am averaging 40 mpg and just took my first road trip, 300 miles, 46 mpg actual, dic reported 45.8. 

(1) I never see the grille shutters closed anymore, it seemed early on they were closed anytime the car was parked.
(2) I have noticed the passenger side defrost vent leaks a small amount of air. This causes the windshield to fog up on the outside, this happens when driving with the A/C, using the dash vents and it's very humid or raining out.
(3) This doesn't happen all the time, but it feels as if the car is missing, very noticeable in 2nd-3rd gear. I have felt it in warm/cooler weather, engine cold/warmed up. I can almost describe it as a turbo surge, or maybe the bypass valve is opening/closing rapidly. When this happens the car seems to have less power at times other times it feels like it's way down on power. Really noticeable when below 2000 rpm's while accelerating, gets better above 2000, but you can still feel it.

Thanks!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've noticed #3 happens in my 2012 when going up hills between 2500 and 3500 RPM, and a few times at lower RPM. I'm wondering if it's pulling/increasing timing rapidly in response to predetonation. I'm running 87 octane, and loading the engine up pretty well. That's a great recipe for predetonation, and something that a higher octane gas might cure. I had a Buick that had a "false knock" problem where it would do very similar things when it was pulling/restoring timing in response to the flaky sensor. The worst was initial acceleration, where there would be almost no power sometimes. 

With this engine and being forced induction, try a higher octane gas and see if it happens again. FI engines love high-octane gas the way Popeye loved spinach. While the LUJ might run okay on 87, it'll run its best on 91+ octane.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't think the shutters would close when the car is parked but I could be wrong, the shutters close when the car exceeds 37mph and open when the car drops below 34mph. I think what you're feeling with the loss of power below 2000 rpm's is just the small engine being a small engine, after you get over 2000 rpm's you probably feel the turbo kicking in.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm still betting it's predetonation causing reduced timing. I'll know more once my ScanGauge II comes back.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

About the defroster, that is fairly common in majority of cars. It is hard to keep the vent completely sealed off, so tends to leak. You may notice such a thing while driving down the highway with the system turned off also.

Now about the engine, what grade of gas are you using? Does it seem to happen after letting off throttle then get back on it? Now if this happens at low RPMs, trying using less throttle too unless your in a low gear. There are some quirks with a turbo engine that some might find to be a problem. You may have a problem, but could be learning curve to engine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*sciphi* -- when did you send off your *SGII*™ for firmware update? I sent mine up to Mesa, AZ, on Monday morning and got it back on Thursday! You get your same unit back, along with a "new" copy of the *User Manual* (ver. 6.1) and *Quick Start Guide* booklets.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

About to make my first service appointment for a couple issues and thought I would bounce them off the group. The car is a 2011 Eco manual, it has ~2600 miles and I am very happy so far, especially the gas mileage. I am averaging 40 mpg and just took my first road trip, 300 miles, 46 mpg actual, dic reported 45.8. 

(1) I never see the grille shutters closed anymore, it seemed early on they were closed anytime the car was parked.
_*They should be open when the car is parked, they only close when you are driving
*_ (2) I have noticed the passenger side defrost vent leaks a small amount of air. This causes the windshield to fog up on the outside, this happens when driving with the A/C, using the dash vents and it's very humid or raining out.
_*It happens alot on most cars, sometimes switching to a different mode then back tot he other will get them to close, sometimes they just get a little blow by. There is also a possibility that it is supposed to send a little air that way, may be the way it is designed*_
(3) This doesn't happen all the time, but it feels as if the car is missing, very noticeable in 2nd-3rd gear. I have felt it in warm/cooler weather, engine cold/warmed up. I can almost describe it as a turbo surge, or maybe the bypass valve is opening/closing rapidly. When this happens the car seems to have less power at times other times it feels like it's way down on power. Really noticeable when below 2000 rpm's while accelerating, gets better above 2000, but you can still feel it.
_*It could be the turbo trying to compensate depending on engine load. I can tell you trying to accelerate below 2000 RPM is pretty much impossible with this car. The engine alone does not have the power and the turbo doesn't really kick in until about 2000 rpm, get your revs up and it will improve.*_


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *sciphi* -- when did you send off your *SGII*™ for firmware update? I sent mine up to Mesa, AZ, on Monday morning and got it back on Thursday! You get your same unit back, along with a "new" copy of the *User Manual* (ver. 6.1) and *Quick Start Guide* booklets.


Thursday August 18th, as I walked it to the post office that day while shopping for insurance for the Cruze. It was shipped regular USPS, so it taking 2-3 weeks for shipping/re-programming is to be expected. You're in-state, so having it out and back that same week makes sense. 

You might know me by "99LeCouch" over on EcoModder. 

My car accelerates okay (for me) in 6th at highway speeds once the throttle gets opened enough. It's still slowly, but fast enough to not need a downshift for a minor adjustment in speed.


----------



## cmorgeson (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, LT which was purchased on November 2, 2012. The defrost does not seem to work properly. Most mornings the windows including both doors and the outside areas of the wind shield a so full of condensation that you can not see anything. The condensation is on the inside. The defrost seems to be exiting heat but is not defrosting the windows. This is so dangerous when driving. Have you heard of this problem before and do you have any suggestions. I am at the point to where I have told myd dealer that I do not want the car. HELP!!!!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check the coolant level, and have your dealer check the heater core for any leaking. It's a known issue. Also, give the windows a thorough cleaning with a good glass cleaner like Stoner's Invisible Glass. That will help any moisture evaporate faster. 

And, are you putting the defroster on, and turning it up to full speed? The windshield will clear up very quickly that way. I'd also make sure the air conditioner is kicking on with the defroster, as it's supposed to.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cmorgeson said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, LT which was purchased on November 2, 2012. The defrost does not seem to work properly. Most mornings the windows including both doors and the outside areas of the wind shield a so full of condensation that you can not see anything. The condensation is on the inside. The defrost seems to be exiting heat but is not defrosting the windows. This is so dangerous when driving. Have you heard of this problem before and do you have any suggestions. I am at the point to where I have told myd dealer that I do not want the car. HELP!!!!




cmorgeson,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## StevieMcB (Jul 16, 2013)

Luj??


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

StevieMcB said:


> Luj??


*LUJ* is the GM RPO code for the 2011 1.4LT engines.

*LUV* code was implemented in the 2012 model year vehicles due to a change in engine mass-air sensor used.


----------

